
Goodbye YAML: Infrastructure as Code in Clojure via AWS's CDK - zkanter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yruVUkwlffk
======
zkanter
Library being discussed: [https://github.com/StediInc/cdk-
clj](https://github.com/StediInc/cdk-clj)

